# "Not Like Other Girls" Mentality



## piichinu (Sep 23, 2015)

This has been bugging me for a while. It really bothers me how some girls think they're superior to other girls just because those girls like things that are deemed "girly." I can literally smell the elitism. Like, you aren't better than some girl just because that girl likes makeup. I'm wondering if this bothers anyone else, how often you see this, etc. Discuss.

And I'm curious as to what boys think when they see girls acting like that.

To clarify, I'm referring to this mentality:
A girl thinks she is > a girl who is considered "girly"


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 23, 2015)

I mean it doesn't bother me to the point of anger since I, luckily don't hear it a lot, but I do find it silly. I mean, why bring other innocent girls down to make yourself look as if you are superior. I try to avoid the "girls bring down other girls" scene because it's honestly silly. We should stick together, not tear each other apart to make ourselves look better for a group or a specific person.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 23, 2015)

Whoops, I got it wrong :`)


----------



## Beardo (Sep 23, 2015)

It's just so obnoxious


----------



## piichinu (Sep 23, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> YES YES YES MY KIND OF POST
> I know of many of these kind of people at my school. Like, some girls think they're better than others because they're shameless enough to wear weird crap and and flirt with boys. They aren't nice and clearly think they're better than everybody else because their frien- sorry, *lapdogs* do everything they want them to. Their make-up is a facade and it's pathetic af



i was actually saying the opposite of this. nonetheless i respect your opinion but ill have to disagree


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 23, 2015)

i mean in addition to "elitism" isn't there also the implication of their believing that femininity is something...inferior. it's really annoying, but i think if they just thought about why they think being "like other girls" is so bad, they'd get some perspective. or maybe not. some people are thick.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah it's ridiculous when girls hate on other girls for being into feminine things. It's not right to be constantly judging others for stuff that they enjoy if it's not hurting anyone. It's pretty sad when someone thinks that they're a special snowflake just because they don't wear make up or something lol


----------



## mogyay (Sep 24, 2015)

this quote sums up how i feel when people say 'i'm not like other girls'


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2015)

I only find it annoying when they literally proclaim it. Like, it's great that you try to be unique but it's not something to brag about. 
Ironically, most of the time, whenever a girl says that, she's EXACTLY like "the other girls" and she's just in denial.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

I think a girl who vehemently tries to be "girly" is nothing more than desperate. Unless they change their act to be who they normally are or someone better, I won't bother trying to get to know them.


----------



## okaimii (Sep 24, 2015)

I think it's annoying but pretty funny at the same time. 

"I'm not like other girls." Yeah because there aren't millions of girls exactly like you.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think a girl who vehemently tries to be "girly" is nothing more than desperate. Unless they change their act to be who they normally are or someone better, I won't bother trying to get to know them.



what if they want to act girly? someone who enjoys wearing pink and spending time on their make up and clothes deserves just as much love as someone who dresses in jeans and a hoodie and doesn't bother with make up. it's a choice how someone chooses to portray themselves. you could argue that society puts pressure on girls to act girly but i don't think you're referring to that :/


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

mogyay said:


> what if they want to act girly? someone who enjoys wearing pink and spending time on their make up and clothes deserves just as much love as someone who dresses in jeans and a hoodie and doesn't bother with make up. it's a choice how someone chooses to portray themselves. you could argue that society puts pressure on girls to act girly but i don't think you're referring to that :/



Sorry, I didn't mean it like that. I just mean those who take the concept to an extreme, like say standing out too much compared to those around them in both mentality and looks.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think a girl who vehemently tries to be "girly" is nothing more than desperate. Unless they change their act to be who they normally are or someone better, I won't bother trying to get to know them.



By that logic, I'd say the same for a girl who vehemently tries to be "ungirly." But girls should honestly just be whoever they want to be, girly or not. The problem we're focusing on here is with girls who specifically steer away from not wanting to be girly because they perceive femininity as something bad. I'm not sure what you mean by "someone better" either.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> By that logic, I'd say the same for a girl who vehemently tries to be "ungirly." But girls should honestly just be whoever they want to be, girly or not. The problem we're focusing on here is with girls who specifically steer away from not wanting to be girly because they perceive femininity as something bad. I'm not sure what you mean by "someone better" either.



Well, if they have a bad attitude, then "someone better" would be having a nicer attitude. I don't think being girly is bad, just that some people make it look like it is.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't understand it because since society seems to favor "girly" girls, wouldn't saying you're "not like the other girls" mean you're not popular and beloved by society? Of course that's not true but you know what I'm getting at.

Tbh I feel like most of these girls are just too lazy to make themselves look nice so they claim they're too "above" to wear makeup and stuff like that.

Newsflash: no matter who you think you are, there's another girl out there just like you.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, if they have a bad attitude, then "someone better" would be having a nicer attitude. I don't think being girly is bad, just that some people make it look like it is.



But being overtly girly isn't even correlated with having a bad attitude. I honestly think people just notice what they want to notice. I've probably known an equal number of people with terrible attitudes who've both been very girly and very ungirly.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 24, 2015)

It's just like guys who tell girls they're not like other guys. It's a sign of weakness and lack of depth of thought.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> But being overtly girly isn't even correlated with having a bad attitude. I honestly think people just notice what they want to notice. I've probably known an equal number of people with terrible attitudes who've both been very girly and very ungirly.



True... though from past experiences, I've met more girls who act overly girly and be snotty than those who do it and have a decent attitude. So I guess it depends on each individual person.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> True... though from past experiences, I've met more girls who act overly girly and be snotty than those who do it and have a decent attitude. So I guess it depends on each individual person.



And individual experiences shouldn't lead to generalizations about girls who enjoy being girly.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 24, 2015)

It doesn't bother me. They're finding pride in who they are. If other people aren't going to accept them, let _them_ accept themselves. It's not being elitist.

I honestly hate it when people say to someone "there's literally a million girls just like you". I'm sorry, but it makes me furious.

When people say things like that, it literally implies "the world doesn't need you" and "you're worthless."

It's also implying that those "million girls" are all the same, which isn't true either.

Literally everyone is different. Literally everyone has a unique soul and NO TWO PEOPLE ARE THE SAME. Everyone in this world has their own unique purpose and things only they can do.

A girl who's learning to love her differences and recognize her importance to the world is a beautiful thing. It isn't something that should be mocked. By mocking them and saying "there's a million girls just like you", you're telling them that they're worthless and have nothing special and unique about them. That is a HORRIBLE message that can lead to them hating themselves.

If people had no pride in being unique, then everyone would try to be like one person. I'd rather have a world filled with proud individual spirits than everyone trying to act the same as one person.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 24, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> And individual experiences shouldn't lead to generalizations about girls who enjoy being girly.



Ya, sorry about that. ^^;


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> It doesn't bother me. They're finding pride in who they are. If other people aren't going to accept them, let _them_ accept themselves. It's not being elitist.



I get where you're coming from, but at the same time, I don't understand anyone who has to put another group of people down in order to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't really understand spending so much money on brand name clothes, make-up, purses, or other feminine products (though it could apply to both genders). It's not that I think it's a bad thing; I just don't understand why when there are cheaper alternatives that look almost the same.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 24, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I get where you're coming from, but at the same time, I don't understand anyone who has to put another group of people down in order to feel better about themselves.



Yeah, but it's not always the 'non-girly' girls at fault here, or the ones that think they're different. Sometimes it's the other 'girly' girls that are considering themselves better than the other group of people.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 24, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I get where you're coming from, but at the same time, I don't understand anyone who has to put another group of people down in order to feel better about themselves.



Maybe I got a little carried away. But still, I've literally *never* experienced people actually putting down others in this manner? I just assume that the "elitist" part is a big misconception because they're _not_ actually putting _people_ down, but rather the "typical girl mold/stereotype" that society seems to force every girl to fit into, whether they truly like it or not.

But if they're actually being elitist and really, truly putting people down, I take back a bit of what I said.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Yeah, but it's not always the 'non-girly' girls at fault here. Sometimes it's the other 'girly' girls that are considering themselves better than the other group of people.



And I'm not insinuating there's anything wrong with being non-girly. There will always be people who think they're better than others. But I'm pretty sure the main point of this thread is to talk about girls who think they're superior because they're not girly. And we're saying it's sad because there isn't anything wrong with femininity. At the same time there's nothing wrong with not being feminine either. The main idea is, a girl is, tbh, not special just because she doesn't enjoy being girly. There are other likeminded people (obviously), but that doesn't take away from their on uniqueness. It's just...you're not unique /because/ you're not girly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pastellrain said:


> Maybe I got a little carried away. But still, I've literally *never* experienced people actually putting down others in this manner? I just assume that the "elitist" part is a big misconception because they're _not_ actually putting _people_ down, but rather the "typical girl mold/stereotype" that society seems to force every girl to fit into, whether they truly like it or not.
> 
> But if they're actually being elitist and really, truly putting people down, I take back a bit of what I said.



Honestly, that's great if their intentions are truly aimed at breaking stereotypes, because I agree, there shouldn't be a singular "type" of girl. Girls should be everything and anything they want~ But I actually have heard a number of girls saying they're not like other girls because other girls are "catty, snobby, too flirty," and that's my issue.


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm not like other people 


LOL


----------



## Kess (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah it's not only annoying, it's also kind of sad when you think about it... our society is so misogynistic that even the females, the ones who are suppressed by it, blindly agree with it! When you demean a boy you say "don't be such a girl" "you cry like a girl" you throw like a girl." Girls are constantly being belittled, and hearing that it's bad to be anything like girl, so it's understandable that we'd say "I'm not like that." Because we want to be viewed as an equal, but in reality, there's NOTHING wrong with being feminine, even in the slightest bit.


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2015)

Basically, society is messed up in many ways =u=


----------



## Locket (Sep 24, 2015)

I think that the really girly girls are common. At my school, they are the popluar ones. The tomboys are the ones left out. 



Spoiler:  Might be considered rude



The girls at my school which are like that are sassy




But: 

Everyone has their own brain and body. They control what they want to be like. I don't see why everybody can't accept people for who they are. The popular kids don't get a long with the not noticed kids because the popular one thinks they're nothing. Some people should just shut their mouths or see if they can befriend the person. It's not fair for anyone to be left out.


----------



## riummi (Sep 24, 2015)

Why can't we just let people be. If they want to be a certain way them let them. Perhaps the whole popularity thing _is_ common in other schools, but mines has no such thing whatsoever. No group in my school is considered as "popular" or something like "queen bee" lol. Why not let some have the mindset of "not being like other girls" ? Like just leave em to be or smt. There's nothing wrong with being you, I don't get y some people don't get this :c it's cliche but yes, everyone is different. It's a bit stupid to compare people with totally diff. Genetic makeups 


I'm speaking nonsense omg some things might be wrong


----------



## Kess (Sep 24, 2015)

Go play in the dirt until your nails are black, and then go to a salon and get them done ^.^ 

get it?


----------



## tumut (Sep 24, 2015)

It's obnoxious as **** when girls think they're hot **** for playing Call of Duty or liking football or cars or whatever. Or the ones who like to label themselves as social outcasts and "misunderstood". If you genuinely aren't like other girls that's fine, but I don't see why people love to label themselves so much.

 If you really aren't like other girls, you're better off showing it rather than saying it.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 24, 2015)

this kind of stereotyping and acting like all girls who enjoy traditionally "girly" things are the same is incredibly silly. sure, some girly girls are mean, but tomboys aren't all pure either. i must admit that i've gotten some weird looks and comments when i've hung around in "geeky" crowds, wearing heels and pink skirts or whatever. some people just make awfully shallow judgments. the idea that feminine=bad needs to stop.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> Why can't we just let people be. If they want to be a certain way them let them. Perhaps the whole popularity thing _is_ common in other schools, but mines has no such thing whatsoever. No group in my school is considered as "popular" or something like "queen bee" lol. Why not let some have the mindset of "not being like other girls" ? Like just leave em to be or smt. There's nothing wrong with being you, I don't get y some people don't get this :c it's cliche but yes, everyone is different. It's a bit stupid to compare people with totally diff. Genetic makeups
> 
> 
> I'm speaking nonsense omg some things might be wrong



theres nothing wrong with being yourself but im talking about the girls who think theyre better just because they arent girly. this is excluding personal characteristics.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 24, 2015)

it's a stereotype. I just don't get why you're curious about what boys think lmao


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> it's a stereotype. I just don't get why you're curious about what boys think lmao



um because im a girl and i dont know what boys think about the topic? lol


----------



## Bwazey (Sep 24, 2015)

I wish we could all just respect each other and get along. Girls enjoy bringing other girls down in order to feel better about themselves. However, nobody should EVER do that. No exceptions to it. Belittling others can bring depression and anxiety into the equation, which is no laughing matter.

I'm usually baffled by how rude girls can be. They seem to be ruthless and inconsiderate of others. I always try and encourage others to be who they want to be. Worrying about what others think or say is a waste of time and you can do so much more productive things if you zone them out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 24, 2015)

Special Snowflake syndrome. I see it all too much. It's like being a hipster but for your gender. Like look what I can do and what I like that's different than others. Like no, lots of people like and do those things because that's why they exist? It's just another reason to dislike people.

But_ I'm_ not like other girls. I am an actual demon from hell.


----------



## Yumei (Sep 24, 2015)

It bothers you when people think they're better than other people because of not being 'girly?'
Well, do they actually think they're better?  Have you asked them? Do they brag about it?  Do you ask them why? 

Oooh and there's so much people don't know about each other, but we're usually quick to judge/fit people into our limited perceptions.
Try this perspective: maybe some are afraid of appearing girly because a feminine sister was treated terribly because of it & so this other girl wants the world to know she isn't vulnerable like that.  (Even though being girly isn't the actual problem.)  
There are as many reasons as there are people.  

Another thing: extensive bragging is annoying, especially when your baseline is some group of people--because, it follows, that without that group of people, you're nothing?
Haha, that's a trap people make for themselves.

But femininity isn't the actual problem--it's the notion or expression of superiority, right?  
Things like this...well, it's silly to think that one person is 'better' than any other person. 

As for you--this specific thing bothers you.  Well, you choose to be bothered by it.

Anyway, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  It's what keeps things interesting.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

AndrQmedA said:


> It bothers you when people think they're better than other people because of not being 'girly?'
> Well, do they actually think they're better?  Have you asked them? Do they brag about it?  Do you ask them why?
> 
> Oooh and there's so much people don't know about each other, but we're usually quick to judge/fit people into our limited perceptions.
> ...


Yes they do think theyre better. they brag about it and make jokes about people being "girly."

Those reasons don't justify mistreating others and acting above everyone else tho. anyway, she can let people know that without putting anyone down. just dont act "girly." no need to act superior.



AndrQmedA said:


> As for you--this specific thing bothers you.  Well, you choose to be bothered by it.



also im not sure y youre telling me this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> -snip-


im not addressing that issue. those are personal characteristics. im talking about girls putting down girls who act "girly."


----------



## Yumei (Sep 24, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Yes they do think theyre better. they brag about it and make jokes about people being "girly."
> 
> Those reasons don't justify mistreating others and acting above everyone else tho. anyway, she can let people know that without putting anyone down. just dont act "girly." no need to act superior.



But, again...it's impossible to be/act _superior_ because there's no. such. thing. We're all human.  We're all just different.  People should just realize that.  

Again, it may not be 'right' what they are doing, but people have to choose to be bothered by it.  For example: Person A can say XYZ to person B.  Person B has the _responsibility_ of choosing how to react to person B.  Ignore. Get angry. Shrug. Pity.

Justification?  Ha!  Of course people shouldn't be mean to one another.  But it yields an illusion-of power, or whatever. So it'll keep happening.  But 'justification' wasn't the question--because the answer would be a simple 'No, they shouldn't act that way.  The end.'

I was just giving another perspective, ad pointing out that 'why' a person acts a certain way is just as important as the act itself.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 24, 2015)

It's because of the institutionalized misogyny in our society that's why girls have to say they are "not like other girls"

Instead of being annoyed how about feel sorry for them


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

AndrQmedA said:


> But, again...it's impossible to be/act _superior_ because there's no. such. thing. We're all human.  We're all just different.  People should just realize that.
> 
> Again, it may not be 'right' what they are doing, but people have to choose to be bothered by it.  For example: Person A can say XYZ to person B.  Person B has the _responsibility_ of choosing how to react to person B.  Ignore. Get angry. Shrug. Pity.



if you think people cant act superior because we're all human then i am truly sorry for you

like i said the thing about it bothering me isnt the issue and thats irrelevant lol.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree. It doesn't make you more superior than everyone else just because you don't like to go shopping or wearing makeup. I hate it when I see girls going around acting like they're the better girl because they prefer to play sports over shopping. That doesn't make you any better. Everyone has different interests, and there's nothing wrong with doing makeup or playing sports or both. Personally I don't like to go shopping or to wear makeup, but I don't think I'm any better than girls who do. That's what they like to do for fun, and I'm glad that they're having fun.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 24, 2015)

wou indeed


----------



## Ayaya (Sep 24, 2015)

I think I had this phase in the past but thank God it was short. I've matured enough to know that there are all kinds of people and they all have their own likes and dislikes, hobbies, etc. They may be more interesting than you thought if you actually talk to them.  

People who say they're "not like other girls" probably doesn't know those girls closely or at least haven't talked to them long enough to know about them and just judge them from their appearance. And what's wrong with liking make up? It's actually fun to do once you get a hang of it, and it's a good confidence boost.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2015)

It's pretty crazy actually. 
It's hard not to judge someone based on appearance, whether you try to or not. But it's a bad thing because SO many times I've judged a girl being "just like the other girls" for only wearing makeup and brand name clothes but once I talked to her, she was the sweetest and most down to earth person EVER. 

I don't agree with anyone in this thread who says that "every girl is just like you." Nobody is the same. At all. They may have SIMILAR likes/dislikes but nobody is the SAME.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 24, 2015)

kayleee said:


> It's because of the institutionalized misogyny in our society that's why girls have to say they are "not like other girls"
> 
> Instead of being annoyed how about feel sorry for them



Pretty much this!


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 24, 2015)

kayleee said:


> It's because of the institutionalized misogyny in our society that's why girls have to say they are "not like other girls"
> 
> Instead of being annoyed how about feel sorry for them


yeah, this is another angle to look at it from.
a lot of the bad things people do are not necessarily due to them being awful people, but rather a product of our society's faults, and that's very unfortunate. the good news is that more and more people are getting educated on feminism, although many still have twisted views on the subject. hopefully it will get better with time.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 24, 2015)

I do think the phrase "I'm not like other girls" is really silly. However having uh similarities as those girls such as not wearing make-up or playing games I wouldn't want to be judged that I'm trying to act superior or whatever. I have friends who wear make up and we go shopping and I have absolutely nothing against "girly-girls." I don't want people judging as if we (of same interests) are all the same with some elitist complex. If anything I feel people are more complex and can have a good mix of the two. So there's no need to judge one another.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Sep 24, 2015)

It's fine when girls say they don't wear makeup, like sports or video games, but it does bother me if they say it in a specific way such as
"I like hockey, even though I'm a girl,"
"I don't wear makeup like all the other girls"
"I hang out with guys because I like video games, unlike other girls"

They could be acting superior, or also just lacking the knowledge that there are many other girls with the same interests and habits. Both bother me, but the latter is more because I feel sorry for them that they don't know?

Now girls who actually flaunt their 'boyish' interests on the other hand... (e.g. "Gamer Girls")  ugh.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 24, 2015)

pandapples said:


> I do think the phrase "I'm not like other girls" is really silly. However having uh similarities as those girls such as not wearing make-up or playing games I wouldn't want to be judged that I'm trying to act superior or whatever. I have friends who wear make up and we go shopping and I have absolutely nothing against "girly-girls." I don't want people judging as if we (of same interests) are all the same with some elitist complex. If anything I feel people are more complex and can have a good mix of the two. So there's no need to judge one another.



you are not acting superior and you are not being judged for it, because you arent actually saying "her skirt is way too short. i dont wear skirts, im not a sl*t!" or whatever. those are the girls that im talking about.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i remember seeing this post a long time ago, and someone was calling the girls around the girl in the red shirt sl*tty and dumb, and acting above them and other stuff, but someone edited it to this:






thats what i mean basically


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> They could be acting superior, or also just lacking the knowledge that there are many other girls with the same interests and habits. Both bother me, but the latter is more because I feel sorry for them that they don't know?
> 
> Now girls who actually flaunt their 'boyish' interests on the other hand... (e.g. "Gamer Girls")  ugh.



I kind of view these "two" types of girls the same, really. xD
Both seem to be "bragging" about their "unpopular" interests which is stupid regardless.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Sep 24, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I kind of view these "two" types of girls the same, really. xD
> Both seem to be "bragging" about their "unpopular" interests which is stupid regardless.



Oh actually you're right LOL. I think I mean the (most likely) minority of girls who actually are sad that they can't make friends with other girls because they have a misconception they won't fit in? Does that make sense? ;w;


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's pretty crazy actually.
> It's hard not to judge someone based on appearance, whether you try to or not. But it's a bad thing because SO many times I've judged a girl being "just like the other girls" for only wearing makeup and brand name clothes but once I talked to her, she was the sweetest and most down to earth person EVER.
> 
> I don't agree with anyone in this thread who says that "every girl is just like you." Nobody is the same. At all. They may have SIMILAR likes/dislikes but nobody is the SAME.



I really like this post.  

Judging someone at a glance happens, we all do it.  But the important thing is to see past that first glance.  Some girly girls will be super nice, some might be super mean, and the same goes for non-girly girls.  You'll never know until you get to know someone.  
Everyone out there is different in some way shape or form, and everyone has their own reasons or story for their interests, or dressing the way they do, or whatever else.  Personally I am a very girly girl, but I'm also extremely nerdy so I tend to see both sides I guess.  

Usually when I see another girl saying that she's not like other girls and wants to separate herself from that gender, it's almost always because she was bullied by other girls at some point.  So I dunno, for us girly girls out there, if someone is reacting that way, maybe getting to know them and being nice will help change their mind. 

That's not say that there aren't any girls/women out there who have jealousy or complex issues that make them hate other women, but that's an entirely different matter.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh yeah I totally know what kind of people you're talking about. It's just in person I feel like i can't actually say my interests without feeling like I'd get judged as _one of them_. Since not everyone knows me and how I think and its not like i can explain everything about myself lIke I could in my post above. Just from my interests i can be seen negatively because of the "I'm not like other girls" bunch.There are just extremists on both sides of the spectrum which is unfortunate.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 24, 2015)

*People should be whoever they want to be. It's no use in getting angry at girls who think they're better just because they're not girly, when they probably grew up being the minority. I think it's mainly a defense mechanism. They tell themselves they're better to make themselves feel better about the fact that they're different than the people around them. The same can be applied to every other minority getting bullied, like girls who are chubby/fat. They tell themselves that they're "curvy" and that they're better than "twigs". See what I'm saying here?! Telling yourself and others that you're better than everyone else is often a defense mechanism used to cope with whatever insecurity you have. That goes for both girly girls and non-girly girls, since girly girls have been telling themselves and everyone else that they're better my entire life. Therefore I believe your predicament is a double edged sword, and it indeed swings both ways.

The only thing that makes me angry is when the girly girls pretend to be a gamer/nerdy just to get attention from guys. THAT right there pisses me off to no end. Nothing gets more under my skin than people lying and pretending to be something they're not.*


----------



## iamnothyper (Sep 24, 2015)

i used to be a little like that when i was younger. idk about "superior" but i legit wanted nothing to do with anything "girly." it was a phase that i eventually grew out of and now i even reluctantly wear dresses cause they are just so easy. i think it has a lot to do with the image society gives to "girly" girls or really girls in general...

but hey, if they say "im not like other girls" then they are 100% just like every other girl that says that!!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 24, 2015)

Bless this post! People like that just anger me to no end. I have no probs with girls who like non-traditionally feminine things, since I like a lot of things that aren't traditionally feminine, but it does anger me when they act like they're a one in a million special snowflake for it or judge girls who actually like feminine things.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 24, 2015)

Glad someone made this!  I myself am male, so I have not much say in the issue.  But what I do have to say is this: girls who are like that drive me nutty.  Life isn't a competition to be trying to be the kawaii-est and cutest, why would you spend so much time obsessing over it!?  I used to know someone who was like this, and not to be rude, but they drove me insane.  They indirectly bashed one of my friends for not liking and doing what they do, and really upset them.  People like this need to stop, and get a life.


----------



## boujee (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't know anyone in real life who acts as though "they're not like other girls", unless you're speaking Internet-wise then yes, I've came across those type of people lots of times on a computer screen.
Usually those type of people are kids, "I'm more into boy things than most girls. I'm not average", when clearly you are cause you're not the only person who stated this.
It sounds irritating but I learned to ignore things I'm not interested in unless bothered(like in my face type scenario).
No one's better than the next person.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ugh its so obnoxious.
Good for you, you enjoy listening to indie music and hate long hair. And? You do not need to point it out at every given moment
Edit its perfectly fine go listen to indie music ( I do) and hate long hair I was just giving a terrible example lol


----------



## samsquared (Sep 25, 2015)

I mean, I have only heard this as a bad pick-up line, so lmao
Though sometimes a guy can say it genuinely...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 25, 2015)

I feel like the "I'm not like other girls" mentality is just a very inherently sexist way of stepping on other girls to make yourself appear better because someone doesn't like what the average girl happens to like these days.

But it can always have a very fun twist.


I'm not like other girls, I'm a Zeph.




Or maybe I'm thinking about it too hard and it's just people trying to appeal to their own individuality by making everyone else's look significantly worse.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 25, 2015)

piichinu said:


> This has been bugging me for a while. It really bothers me how some girls think they're superior to other girls just because those girls like things that are deemed "girly." I can literally smell the elitism. Like, you aren't better than some girl just because that girl likes makeup. I'm wondering if this bothers anyone else, how often you see this, etc. Discuss.
> 
> And I'm curious as to what boys think when they see girls acting like that.
> 
> ...



to me it sounds like you are in middle school


----------



## piichinu (Sep 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> to me it sounds like you are in middle school



how and why does this matter pls gtfo


----------



## Isabella (Sep 26, 2015)

i haven't really noticed this kind of mentality since some time in middle school, high school for the most part was chill. <:
on the other hand, i know some guys who will say they're not like the other guys and i can't help but laugh (because more often then not, they ARE what they claim they're not)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)

yeah well i go to an all-girls high school and its everywhere.


----------



## Noir (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think what other girls are should even matter. If someone likes you, it's for you, not for some other ignorant reason.


But, I agree with the "other girls" mentality. I think it's really ridiculous. I probably once said it, but only to explain that there really isn't anyone like me, unless there is a specific gene and chemical imbalance that they have. I'm not shoving it in people's faces though, and wouldn't even care to declare that I'm different, unless needed. But that's because of my all kinds of disorders makes me different, so some people might be appalled by silly reasons. ;p

But I hope you can make it through an all girls school.

I went through a high school, that sucked incredibly crap, and went down hill even when I was there and after I left.


But I do remember a girl in middle school who was really girly, and I had a crush on this guy, so I thought she was so pretty and deserved the guy more than me.




Only to find out they're twins.



So really, no matter who you are, you are different, but don't take it to extreme levels and be snobby little stuck up beans.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 26, 2015)

piichinu said:


> how and why does this matter pls gtfo



*Because worrying about something as trivial as this smells of immature. We were all thinking you're probably young, he/she is the only that said it. There's no need to be rude about it. A "yeah, I'm in high school" would've sufficed.*


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> Because worrying about something as trivial as this smells of immature. We were all thinking you're probably young, he/she is the only that said it. There's no need to be rude about it. A "yeah, I'm in high school" would've sufficed.



honestly it wasnt necessary or relevant to the topic. and im not worried im just trying to start a discussion? what is your problem?

if someones rude first ill be rude back dont peg this on me

lol also way to call this trivial when there are topics that are asking about your fave types of candy.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 26, 2015)

piichinu said:


> honestly it wasnt necessary or relevant to the topic. and im not worried im just trying to start a discussion? what is your problem?
> 
> if someones rude first ill be rude back dont peg this on me



*Calm down. He/she wasn't rude.*


----------



## piichinu (Sep 26, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> Calm down. He/she wasn't rude.



i dont see how im not calm. yes he was. he posted something that didnt contribute to the topic and was meant to be insulting.


----------



## Murray (Sep 26, 2015)

Drop it you two, no need to go off topic derailing a perfectly fine discussion thread.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry boys and girls, it was my way of saying that it really doesn't matter and you shouldn't let stupid things bother you.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 27, 2015)

gender isnt real. none of this is real. this is all an illusion


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 27, 2015)

Male opinion coming.
I guess they can act how they want. Personally, I think some of them, the ones that try to raise their ego this way mostly, act like retards and I would not be able to befriend a person like this. 
There're a lot of girls that just have other ways than the average ones and maybe to some it seems like they try to be different while they're actually not. I've seen girls start a fight because someone didn't agree that Starbucks coffee was delicious. I mean come on, why judge that this person wants to act different, what's wrong with them sharing their opinion just like you do even if that opinion is different than yours? I can understand that the female mentality is different but I would never be able to be friends with someone that's so judgemental like this. 

Everyone can have the right of having their own opinion on something even when they act arrogant. I just think that some people make this whole thing way bigger than it actually is. If you don't like these kind of people than just ignore them. A lot of people already judged the other because they're - maybe unaware - jealous of character traits this other person has and they seek for an argument such as that they're different. Yes, being different is, apparently, completely wrong in this society. Luckily, most of the time I only encounter this in American tv programs. 

So yeah, I think there are definitely 2 extreme sides of this story


----------



## tumut (Sep 27, 2015)

Lixx said:


> It's obnoxious as **** when girls think they're hot **** for playing Call of Duty or liking football or cars or whatever. Or the ones who like to label themselves as social outcasts and "misunderstood". If you genuinely aren't like other girls that's fine, but I don't see why people love to label themselves so much.
> 
> If you really aren't like other girls, you're better off showing it rather than saying it.


Oh yeah forgot state that i'm a male.


----------



## Lily. (Sep 27, 2015)

It's kinda annoying, yeah you really aren't anything special because you don't wear make up and like girly things. Although I haven't met many people like this.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 27, 2015)

When you're an adult, it becomes "I prefer boys as friends, there's less drama", and "I prefer being one of the guys because girls are catty", which I find ridiculous. The most catty, drama-causing people I've ever met, at work and outside it, are men.

(#notallmen, obviously)


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 27, 2015)

Piichinu, I go to an all girls school too and in all honesty, I don't experience it too much - then again, a lot of the girls in my school are very open-minded and are accepting of others so embrace everyone and their differences. Which is actually pretty cool, it's a very nice and friendly community, although that being said, maybe 'cause I'm almost an adult now and we're the oldest in school, we're a bit more grown up so there's less of this childish behaviour (although I suppose in some cases it could get worse). I've had to deal with 'not like the other girls' girls, and - in all honesty - I just don't let it bother me. It's sad because they choose to put other people down in order to elevate themselves, which suggests to me that people who say things like that have very little confidence. And yeah, maybe they do have more niche interests or quirks or maybe they like more "masculine" things, but it's us collectively as a society that should show that it's okay to like different things and not conform to 'gender norms', as well as it being okay to conform to them in other ways. So yeah, I think it's really annoying and obnoxious when I see people acting that way, but there are always two sides of the story. You just have to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 27, 2015)

please. I'm not like the other girls. I'm the only girl woman who's absolutely gawgeos and fabulicious, not to mention _the _most unique as well~
I love myself so much


----------



## Tianna (Sep 27, 2015)

Ya, I suppose it IS kinda ridiculous...


----------

